# IronJohnDoe’s adventures MK677 & Methyl TREN



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone!

So I wanted to log my experience with *mk-677* and *methyl-tren* as there is not much stuff around about this compounds.

*First off a bit of history:*

I'm 31 years old 6ft / 183 cm tall and weight (empty stomach morning) 195 pounds / 88.5 kg body fat need to check that, I've got visible abs but not rock defined still visible without needing to flex so I guess around 13%

I been training for roughly 5 years, done some pointless oral only cycles at beginning, started injectables on and off and recently blasting and cruising

from almost 2 years.

Tried tren E in past, had amazing results on a 9 weeks cycle but the rage was really too bad, I like long esters so no tren A for me.

So I want to give a go to methyl tren and see what's happen.

Also I should be able to tell the difference as I already had a run with injectable tren so pretty much know what to expect

Started the mk-677 today took 20mg as soon as arrived

*Here listed what I'm on:*

Test E Triumph 700mg (after removing ester weights) twice a week injections Saturdays & Wednesdays using T300

MK-677 German Pharmaceuticals 20mg a day before bed (started today)

Proviron (pharma) 50mg a day split 25mg AM / 25mg PM

Aromasin RX Laboratories 12.5mg ed before bed

hymalaya liv.52 10 tabs a day* (from when I start methyl tren next week)*

NAC 1800mg (600mg 3 times a day) *(from when I start methyl tren next week)*

Fish oil 2-3 times a day

Opti-men for multivitamin

2mg of Taurine before bed

Melatonin 2-10mg if needed

Caber 0.25mg twice a week (0.50mg a week but may up the dosage if prolactin sides) *(from when I start methyl tren next week)*

food intake is going to be roughly at 500 calories above maintenance (3500 a day in total roughly)

Lean bulk for now, but I may adjust depending on effects

Methyl-tren Triumph* (starting next week)*

dosage 1.5mg split 3 times a day in 0,5mg doses and will keep same for whole duration (don't feel like playing on this one)

No pics I'll say it in advance so if you don't want to follow don't, I'm not doing this for attention seeking or to brag, I'll post honest updates on weight, results, lifts, but you'll have to take my word for it.

So if is not your cup of tea please just ignore this log as I don't want end it up in argument.

To notice that in 2016 I barely trained maybe 6 times in the whole year so went down from 94kg to 78kg and lost all gains and pb's

I been trying to keep up with my old self since I started back in mid January 2017

My Previous PB's (end of 2015 before stopping training for 1 year) vs Current (still running behind my old me but my old me was on test and deca lol)

Dumbbells bench press 44kg each side per 3 reps --> current: 36kg each side x 5

Squats 100kg ass the grass x 5 (yes I know is poor but what can I say) --> current: 80kg x 5

Incline Bench 100kg x 5 reps ---> current: 80kg x 6

Deadlifts 140kg x 8 reps --> current: 100kg x 5 reps

Not huge lifts but honest lifts lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Got the mk-677 (and everything else) in the post today, double delivery and left the concierge office with a big smile as I wasn't expecting anything to arrive until Friday.










Couldn't wait so I had 1 pill (20mg) of mk677 (they smell very funny)

I took it around 1pm, 1 hour later I'm not joking i felt like starving (consider that I eaten 2 massive angus steak burgers with cheese 90 minutes before, normally after a meal like that I need at least 3 hours to eat something again) I had some of my missus noodles and then I felt like I took a sleeping pill and went to sleep for 90 minutes and I slept like a stone!

Very vivid dreams, I'm shocked, am I supposed to feel the mk677 after 1 single bloody pill??

Never happened to me before with anything else.

I woke up like starvation mode (again) and had some of my missus noodles (again) and then I had a steak and some fruits on top of that.

I'm shocked you can call it placebo but I know myself and I eat a lot but since I swallowed that pill I feel Hungry!

Funny though.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Feel like this


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Didn't realise you were trying mk677. That's something I've been tempted to try a few times now. Will be interesting to see how you get on, especially hunger wise! I'm gonna have another bash with mtren! Injectable tho.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Didn't realise you were trying mk677. That's something I've been tempted to try a few times now. Will be interesting to see how you get on, especially hunger wise! I'm gonna have another bash with mtren! Injectable tho.


 I just started it today, I thought why not logging both anyway I had experiences with Tren so I should be able to recognise what is what.

I tried Tren E but my anger was always an issue while on it and the clearance time is longer due to the long ester, but I could not be bothered to do everyday injections plus the misses she is the one pinning me and she wouldn't do it daily


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Going to the gym now.

Chest & Triceps are awaiting me, see ya later!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Day 0*

Trained Chest and Triceps today,

Obviusly it's early to feel anything gymwise, but still the Test kicked in ages ago so I enjoyed my workout and got a good pump out of it.

*Dumbbells Incline Chest Press*

28kg x 8 x 4 sets

*Dumbbells chest press (flat bench)*

34kg x 8 x 2

34kg x 6

34kg x 5

*Dips (bodyweight) *

8 reps x 2 sets

*Decline Bench Press (barbell) *

60kg x 12 reps x 4 sets

*Cable Flys*

15kg x side 10 reps

15kg x side 8 reps

Triceps pulls (above the head cable with rope)

20kg x 8

*SUPERSET*

*Triceps Pull Down* (rope attached to the cable I don't know the name of that split rope that everyone uses)

25kg x 8

2 sets of each superset

*Iron Bar Triceps pull down *

25kg x 10 x 2 sets

*Dips machine (plate loaded) *

50kg x side 10 reps x 2 sets

*Over! *

Steam room than shower.

Now chilling at home watching netflix

(The hunger calmed down a bit but geez I am hungrier than usual)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Food portioned for the next 2 days, thanks to my misses to cook tasty and healthy


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Just took 1 pill of mk677 with 3mg of melatonin, now let's see if it will help my sleep that it's been a mess in weeks.

Finger crossed!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

You have no business with m tren mate especially if you can't handle tren e, also you don't need to take it 3 times a day 1 dose pre workout will be enough iv used plenty if m tren in the past it puts you in a fowl mood and makes you feel s**t


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> You have no business with m tren mate especially if you can't handle tren e, also you don't need to take it 3 times a day 1 dose pre workout will be enough iv used plenty if m tren in the past it puts you in a fowl mood and makes you feel s**t


 I didn't handle amazingly the anger side of tren E in one of the most stressful periods of my life so what?

The results where amazing anyway.

Now my situation is completely different, but thanks for your input

EDIT: also the reason behind the 3 a day is the half life which is quite short


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Day 1*

(mk677 only , until next week)

*A couple of things to report already.*

First off I been a bit silly because I took my first pill yesterday at 1pm and 12 hours later before bed, results where I got cramps and my legs feels like I done legs day for a week in a row. (I will stick with 20mg before bed from now on)

After breakfast 1 L of water and 2 bananas my legs seems to be better though.

I seem to be drinking a lot more water, I never had problems drinking water but now is like I'm thirsty all the time. Funny.

*The sleep.*

In these weeks my insomnia was at it's strongest and melatonin was doing nothing to me, I was going to sleep around 5-6am sleeping 3 hours top, then needing power naps during the day.

Yesterday night I went to bed at 2am (1 hours after the mk677 dosage)

No dreams, but I slept until 7am (little improvement) now the weird thing is, I took the mk with 3mg of melatonin, now every time I take melatonin I wake up foggy and it takes 10 to 20mins to get awake.

This time was totally different. It was like someone secretly injected me a shot of morning coffee just before waking.

I was completely focus and lucid from the moment I open my eyes and I felt completely rested. (normally 7 hours or less of sleep and I feel crap)

*The Hunger.*

Another thing,

the* hunger*. Again. The. Mother****ing. *Hunger*.

Normally it takes me between 30-45mins after waking up to be able to eat anything and even that it's never starvation.

But not this time.

I was completely starving and I hate not one but 2 portions like nothing plus fruits and a couple of croissants which I really shouldn't ate but I was still too hungry it was difficult to get full. (Thanks god I'm bulking)

*The Legs.*

I'm walking like an idiot my calves feels so pumped that it's difficult to walk, I don't mind a good free pump but this is too much, I defo gonna stick with 20mg dosage (40mg it's out of question)

Also my hamstring and quads feel so stiff like if I do the wrong little movement they are going to kill me with cramps.

It sucks as I wanted to train legs today.

Will see later on.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I didn't handle amazingly the anger side of tren E in one of the most stressful periods of my life so what?
> 
> The results where amazing anyway.
> 
> ...


 Crack on mate but judging on the numbers you posted you never had results from anything you'd be better off running test and learning how to train and diet properly all of your beet lifts are achievable by natty females


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Crack on mate but judging on the numbers you posted you never had results from anything you'd be better off running test and learning how to train and diet properly all of your beet lifts are achievable by natty females


 Ok mate, any other pieces of opinions that I couldn't care less about?

EDIT: I'd rather lift like a girl that have a belly of your size judging by your avi. What is that triplets? Are you due soon?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Ok mate, any other pieces of opinions that I couldn't care less about?
> 
> EDIT: I'd rather lift like a girl that have a belly of your size judging by your avi. What is that triplets? Are you due soon?


 Yeh me and the triplets benching more than your best deadlift. have fun with your amazing results


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yeh me and the triplets benching more than your best deadlift. have fun with your amazing results


 Lifting heavy as you want it count nothing to me if you look like crap (not mean to offend but your look is what I would never want to have) at least I' can see my abs, I am wondering if you ever seen yours.

Goodbye mate keep lifting heavy and looking obese, if that's your goal crack it on,but don't come to me telling me what my gains or goals are suppose to be as I really pray every day that I would never end up looking like you.

Bye


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Lifting heavy as you want it count nothing to me if you look like crap (not mean to offend but your look is what I would never want to have) at least I' can see my abs, I am wondering if you ever seen yours.
> 
> Goodbye mate keep lifting heavy and looking obese, if that's your goal crack it on,but don't come to me telling me what my gains or goals are suppose to be as I really pray every day that I would never end up looking like you.
> 
> Bye


 If you don't care about strength then why are you taking m tren a drug not known for its muscle building properties but the strength it gives? I can assure you m tren is a very different drug to trenbolone

And how do you expect to build muscles without progressive overload? (Getting strong/lifting heavy)

Cool you have Abbs but you're small and Abbs are easy when you're small.

You could make much better progress on less drugs


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> If you don't care about strength then why are you taking m tren a drug not known for its muscle building properties but the strength it gives? I can assure you m tren is a very different drug to trenbolone
> 
> And how do you expect to build muscles without progressive overload? (Getting strong/lifting heavy)
> 
> ...


 Alright I've got your input I'm 88.5kg with abs, reaaaal small, look mate I'm not trying for Olympia or strongman or anything, now would you just let me try those products in peace while I try to log it without ending in a endless argument or exchange with you?

Appreciate bud


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Alright I've got your input I'm 88.5kg with abs, reaaaal small, look mate I'm not trying for Olympia or strongman or anything, now would you just let me try those products in peace while I try to log it without ending in a endless argument or exchange with you?
> 
> Appreciate bud


 I'm just trying to help. If you want to run the m mtren then take it 1 hour before you train trust me you don't need to split the dose you can get good results with m tren taking it as little as 3 times per week


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> I'm just trying to help. If you want to run the m mtren then take it 1 hour before you train trust me you don't need to split the dose you can get good results with m tren taking it as little as 3 times per week


 But how about the half life? Wouldn't be beneficial to keep levels?

EDIT: I keep reading everywhere about it's 6 hours half life that's why 3 a day

I will try that way if it doesn't feel right I'll swap it for once a day thanks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> But how about the half life? Wouldn't be beneficial to keep levels?
> 
> EDIT: I keep reading everywhere about it's 6 hours half life that's why 3 a day
> 
> I will try that way if it doesn't feel right I'll swap it for once a day thanks


 honestly it will work fine like I said some people use it 3 times a week and it still does a good job try splitting it one week and try taking the lot pre workout the other see how you feel then stick with what works best for you


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> (mk677 only , until next week)
> 
> ...


 Obviously In.

Haha first time on MK-677 can be a bit of an eye opener  Its one of the only things you can feel working immediately.

I consider 30mg as i got best results with this, 20mg before bed, 10mg in the morning.

Just finished my last dose last night.

will you be posting progress pics?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Obviously In.
> 
> Haha first time on MK-677 can be a bit of an eye opener  Its one of the only things you can feel working immediately.
> 
> ...


 No pics sorry.

The pills are 20mg capsules, I am quite shocked that works straight away yes :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Defo not 40mg for me.*

So finally (around 2pm if it has 24 hours half life) my first pill vanished and I will stick with 20mg as my legs are almost back with normal mobility and no cramps, but I been walking at home like a cripple all morning! :lol:

Also geez! I went to sleep again later on and I felt sleepy all day and slept way more than normal, but I've read that the first few days people may experience some sleepiness during the day because of the elevated levels or whatever it is.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Uptade*

Didn't trained today as I was feeling a bit messed up by the mk lethargy, will tomorrow at some point.

The hunger does not stop. I am eating like there is no tomorrow (but at least I'm eating clean, rice, chicken, white fish, eggs white, fruit)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Day 2 update*

*The weight.*

Holy s**t! I put myself on a scale today (last time was Wednesday and I was 88.5kg / 195 pounds)

and the number on it was 91kg / 200.5 pounds 

Wow I don't know if is the recent swap of gear (Last week I swapped for Triumph) or the mk677 or the water retention (I guess that is) but seriously wow.

And to be fair I am not even that bloated (but I can tell that I'm holding some water under my skin)

*The legs.*

Now this is starting to get annoying, yesterday I limped around all day and today my calves are a bit better (still hard and stiff though..) but my quads feels like I did s**t load of squatting yesterday when I didn't (last leg day was Monday) you all know that difficult sitting for taking a dump after legs day? 100% with it. I seriously hope that this is a temporary initial thing because if I cannot train my legs I gonna have to dump the mk.

Question @Lifesizepenguin did you have the same legs situation/issue when you started? And if so for how long?

Now inbefore everyone points out at "you are not drinking enough water" or you don't take enough "potassium"

I been eating 5-6 bananas a day since the start and drinking a gallon of water a day, I also take multi-vitamin regularly and 2g of taurine before bed so I'm out of answers about what could it be.

*The hunger.*

Today I didn't wake up starving but eating more is definitely easier. Basically I can eat like an horse without even flinching.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> *Day 2 update*
> 
> *The weight.*
> 
> ...


 First time round yes my legs were fu**ing pumped so hard it was painful. But it was when I was higher bodyfat >15% this time at <15% no issues whatsoever.

Try reducing Salt intake, if that doesnt work, man up 

the pumps are bad though when you get them!

In terms of weight, MK-677 puts about 2-3kg on me in the first week or so; Id imagine its because your muscles are more full due to the elevated IGF-1 levels.

The 'Water retention' of MK is mainly in presented intramuscularly IME.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> First time round yes my legs were fu**ing pumped so hard it was painful. But it was when I was higher bodyfat >15% this time at <15% no issues whatsoever.
> 
> Try reducing Salt intake, if that doesnt work, man up
> 
> ...


 I guess I will have to man up then :whistling:

On a serious note today I will go to train (shoulders or back I still have to decide) and at the end of my workout I will spend 20 mins doing deep legs stretching to try to un-stiffen those things!

I guess is just the beginning and yes my salt intake is quite high nowadays..

IME the water retention I'm guessing is subcutaneous as I could literally "draw" on my skin (you know the white lines that disappears a second after you drawn it pushing the skin on the muscle with the finger)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Ah, forgot to say*

*The sleep.*

I suppose that it stays around the 5 hours mark, suppose, because my misses today around 6.30 am thought it was a good idea to use her "braun silk epil" while I was sleeping next to her..

4 and half hours sleep and once I open my eyes I was so awake that sleep was impossible, but weirdly I don't really feel tired but quite rested, while normally with that little sleep I would be hanging around like a zombie.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Off to the gym now.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

MK677 from what i have read will make you hold water like crazy!! It will also make you very, very lethargic and some people get intense hunger. I was looking at running it but i cant be dealing with anything that makes me that lethargic.

Have you ever run GHRP2/6? Interested in seeing how it compares.. I see a lot of people rave about MK677 but usually thats because they are the ones selling it lol.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> *Uptade*
> 
> Didn't trained today as I was feeling a bit messed up by the mk lethargy, will tomorrow at some point.
> 
> The hunger does not stop. I am eating like there is no tomorrow (but at least I'm eating clean, rice, chicken, white fish, eggs white, fruit)


 It doesn't matter what food you're eating, if you're eating too much of it you're going to gain fat.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> It doesn't matter what food you're eating, if you're eating too much of it you're going to gain fat.


 I'm aware but still better than eating pizza and mcdonald's.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> MK677 from what i have read will make you hold water like crazy!! It will also make you very, very lethargic and some people get intense hunger. I was looking at running it but i cant be dealing with anything that makes me that lethargic.
> 
> Have you ever run GHRP2/6? Interested in seeing how it compares.. I see a lot of people rave about MK677 but usually thats because they are the ones selling it lol.


 No I haven't try that, yes lethargy is a bitch, wanna sleep half of the day, the worst is this weird legs pump basically my calves and my quads are hard like a rock and I limp around...


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Bad news.*

I will drop the mk677 as it's more bad than good to me. I am not complaining below is more of a summary of why I decided to drop it so early.

1. The legs situation got ridiculous, people think I'm invalid, I cannot walk properly not even if I force it, even lifting my leg it became a challenge, I guess everyone gets it to a different degree but I simply cannot walk properly or long distances

2. Lethargy is a bitch I want to sleep all day, my motivation is gone on vacation

3. I am honestly eating too much. I am generally lean even on a bulk because I been able to restrict calories when I had to and to control my portions anyway, now I am eating silly, I feel an hunger that is tremendous

Mainly I started the mk because I wanted to improve my wellbeing but now I feel like a 90 years old man, I know it sucks dropping it after few days, but I value my wellbeing and mainly the inability of walking normally while on it is been the key fact.

I will start the Methyl Tren next week, I will take a week off training as anyway I been training for 6 months non stop and I want to give my body a little rest from this crappy feelings.

Will update next week when I'll start the mtren.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Weird things happening.*

Now I wasn't expecting even to have second thoughts with the mk,* BUT*, after a 5 hours sleep that just happened, I feel fresh like a bloody flower!

For the first time since I started: *I got the use of my legs back to me! *

I could squat jump or run right now! Not only I'm back but I feel epic energy flowing!

Now the impossibility of walking *THAT* was a turn down for me, but it seems gone now!

So, I will keep going, (sorry for the changing mind situation over there) and I will see, but honest, if the legs situation pops again I'll call it a day.

So up for continuing now, I'm thinking that *MAYBE* I wasn't sleeping enough (4-5 hours) and maybe that affected my legs? No idea but who cares my legs are back to normal!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting read. Makes me think it may not be worth the hassle considering how much I love tren.

After reading this I'll go back to my first plan...... Synthesise some test suspension and try that 3 times daily with m tren haha. Should be fun.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Interesting read. Makes me think it may not be worth the hassle considering how much I love tren.
> 
> After reading this I'll go back to my first plan...... Synthesise some test suspension and try that 3 times daily with m tren haha. Should be fun.


 That was the point of it, to write some experience with it as myself I didn't find many.

I am continuing at the moment because I never went from 88.5kg to 91 in a couple of days (that was impressive) I'm hoping that the legs situation stays calm because otherwise I dump it


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Again.*

Aaaaaand another day another waking up with no working legs, limping around like a cripple, pain at every step and it become a challenge to do simple life things like go to the fridge.

Alright enough mk for me, not worth it.

As per experience for what I got out of it, someone could come and tell me that keep taking it it would give me magical powers and I still wouldn't be interested as I'm not taking stuff for not being able to walk like a normal person.

Waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> *Again.*
> 
> Aaaaaand another day another waking up with no working legs, limping around like a cripple, pain at every step and it become a challenge to do simple life things like go to the fridge.
> 
> ...


 Appreciate the contribution, saves me a great hassle


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

haha just caught up with this, MK is a whore for lethargy

i cant stand the stuff also, i run it in low dose from time to time but anything over 10mg which just helps with sleep and a bit of appetite stim and i get terminally ill like lethargy and excess water retention

i believe MK like peptides merely compliment the other drugs and used for their benefits alone will often be extremely underwhelming


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

swole troll said:


> haha just caught up with this, MK is a whore for lethargy
> 
> i cant stand the stuff also, i run it in low dose from time to time but anything over 10mg which just helps with sleep and a bit of appetite stim and i get terminally ill like lethargy and excess water retention
> 
> i believe MK like peptides merely compliment the other drugs and used for their benefits alone will often be extremely underwhelming


 I feel you I been basically sleeping 16 hours a day (in multiple times not in one go) in the last few days, been unable to walk like a normal person, seriously if you see how I been walking in these days you may think I'm disable..

Hunger was good, water weight was funny too (from 88.5kg to 91kg in less than 48 hours lol)

but was not worth the hassle!

I was basically expecting HGH without sides like the so dreaded organ enlargement but in reality it was nothing worth for me.

I can't wait to start the m-tren next week, at least I'm blasting test so even if I don't train for a week it won't affect me much, maybe it would even benefit me some recovery time after many months of continuos training


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Appreciate the contribution, saves me a great hassle


 Your legs will thank you (and me :lol: )


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> (mk677 only , until next week)
> 
> ...


 The sleep is deeper and more functional on MK.

I'd sleep a max of 6 hours and wake up bright eyed and fully recovered from the day before.

Love the stuff.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> The sleep is deeper and more functional on MK.
> 
> I'd sleep a max of 6 hours and wake up bright eyed and fully recovered from the day before.
> 
> Love the stuff.


 Well I would have loved it too if the stuff wouldn't have cripple me on my legs for days.. Unfortunately I don't respond well to it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

swole troll said:


> haha just caught up with this, MK is a whore for lethargy
> 
> i cant stand the stuff also, i run it in low dose from time to time but anything over 10mg which just helps with sleep and a bit of appetite stim and i get terminally ill like lethargy and excess water retention
> 
> i believe MK like peptides merely compliment the other drugs and used for their benefits alone will often be extremely underwhelming


 I've just started a run of MK-677 at 10mg a day. No lethargy or pumps, but a general sense of well being and much improved sleep. I have had some water retention though. I'm not running it for weightlifting purposes just to see if I experience any general benefits.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I've just started a run of MK-677 at 10mg a day. No lethargy or pumps, but a general sense of well being and much improved sleep. I have had some water retention though. I'm not running it for weightlifting purposes just to see if I experience any general benefits.


 The pros vs sides are greatly diminished beyond this dose

You can also combine mk677 with melatonin for somastatin inhibition and vastly improved sleep

I don't like to overdo melatonin frequency as I never want to rely on anything to put me to sleep but whenever I use mk677 now I always have a good 3-4 nights per week where I'll take 3mg melatonin along with my mk pre bed

Usually on the evening before or evening of workout days


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

swole troll said:


> The pros vs sides are greatly diminished beyond this dose
> 
> You can also combine mk677 with melatonin for somastatin inhibition and vastly improved sleep
> 
> ...


 I've never had much success with melatonin, but the MK has done the trick thus far.

It's always wise to start new substances/drugs at a low level to see how you react.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's always wise to start new substances/drugs at a low level to see how you react.


 I agree with that, unfortunately it came in 20mg capsules so cannot use tab cutter, also everywhere I read that the sweet pot was 25mg a day so I thought 20mg would be safe side.

Glad that you are getting ok with those.

What would you say are your main experienced benefits and sides?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I agree with that, unfortunately it came in 20mg capsules so cannot use tab cutter, also everywhere I read that the sweet pot was 25mg a day so I thought 20mg would be safe side.
> 
> Glad that you are getting ok with those.
> 
> What would you say are your main experienced benefits and sides?


 Yeah, that's why I didn't bother with the capsules.

The main benefit is my improved sleep. I have sleep apnea and sleeping is always a struggle. The main side seems to be water retention atm. In between the two I am also experiencing an increase in appetite atm, and, believe me, I normally have a huge appetite anyway. Good when growing, not so good whilst cutting.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, that's why I didn't bother with the capsules.
> 
> The main benefit is my improved sleep. I have sleep apnea and sleeping is always a struggle. The main side seems to be water retention atm. In between the two I am also experiencing an increase in appetite atm, and, believe me, I normally have a huge appetite anyway. Good when growing, not so good whilst cutting.


 Thanks for the reply, the eating was an issue for me too, as nowadays I try to stay lean all year round and if bulking I try to do a "controlled" bulk, those caps make me eat like there is not tomorrow (I eat a lot anyway too)


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> haha just caught up with this, MK is a whore for lethargy
> 
> i cant stand the stuff also, i run it in low dose from time to time but anything over 10mg which just helps with sleep and a bit of appetite stim and i get terminally ill like lethargy and excess water retention
> 
> i believe MK like peptides merely compliment the other drugs and used for their benefits alone will often be extremely underwhelming


 I never really get lethargy, maybe a little week 1, i like it at 30mg though.



Mingster said:


> I've just started a run of MK-677 at 10mg a day. No lethargy or pumps, but a general sense of well being and much improved sleep. I have had some water retention though. I'm not running it for weightlifting purposes just to see if I experience any general benefits.


 10mg will be good for skin, sleep and wellbeing.

I wouldnt expect big pumps until around 30mg.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Thanks for the reply, the eating was an issue for me too, as nowadays I try to stay lean all year round and if bulking I try to do a "controlled" bulk, those caps make me eat like there is not tomorrow (I eat a lot anyway too)


 Im surprised you got such extreme sides form it. I guess its not for everyone, do you have a lot of salt in your diet?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mingster said:


> I've never had much success with melatonin, but the MK has done the trick thus far.
> 
> It's always wise to start new substances/drugs at a low level to see how you react.


 are you plannign to run this long term ming?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I wouldnt expect big pumps until around 30mg.


 That's good. Who would want big pumps?

Anyway I've stopped using the MK after two weeks. I'm on a cut and I can't stop eating on the stuff.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mingster said:


> That's good. Who would want big pumps?
> 
> Anyway I've stopped using the MK after two weeks. I'm on a cut and I can't stop eating on the stuff.


 hahah :lol:

tell me about it, its my "bulking friend", ha.

I literally will eat a meal thats so big i feel sick, then am hungry within an hour or two. Love it.

will you consider using it again when gaining?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> hahah :lol:
> 
> tell me about it, its my "bulking friend", ha.
> 
> ...


 Oh yes. As soon as I'm back from my holidays I intend to add some size.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mingster said:


> Oh yes. As soon as I'm back from my holidays I intend to add some size.


 MK shines for me when bulking, really does keep you lean whilst eating practically a shed load of food!

best of luck  going anywhere nice?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did you do the m tren?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

An alternative to banana for potassium is coconut water.

Abundant in SE Asia and a higher potassium content


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bump for M tren results!!!!!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bump for M tren results!!!!!


 I've just used it as a pre-workout and I have to admit that the stuff is strong, would be good for power lifters I reckon. Every time I've used it as a pwo my lifts where all higher and I could do more reps too, good pumps, but I stopped it for two reasons

1. I was feeling like I was going to have an heart attack while on it. only 1mg pwo but my heart didn't liked it

2. Had some personal stuff to sort it out back then and couldn't focus on training as I wished so there was no point in intoxicating myself at that stage


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I've just used it as a pre-workout and I have to admit that the stuff is strong, would be good for power lifters I reckon. Every time I've used it as a pwo my lifts where all higher and I could do more reps too, good pumps, but I stopped it for two reasons
> 
> 1. I was feeling like I was going to have an heart attack while on it. only 1mg pwo but my heart didn't liked it
> 
> 2. Had some personal stuff to sort it out back then and couldn't focus on training as I wished so there was no point in intoxicating myself at that stage


 So IronJohnDoes adventures with MK677 and Methyl Tren contain no MK677 or Methyl Tren? :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> So IronJohnDoes adventures with MK677 and Methyl Tren contain no MK677 or Methyl Tren? :lol:


 More like they over mate (a too briefly short story) :lol:


----------

